# Samson Video....just messing around



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Testing out the video function of my camera, and decided to post this one....

*Warning to dial-up users: This file is ~7MB, or about 20 minutes on a 56k modem.*
http://www.gibbs-design.com/videos/samson.avi

Anyone else's dogs do this? I'm not sure why he does this, but he does it a lot. In fact, if you look around him, he's done it a lot here at the same place in this park. He's left little mounds of dug-up grass all over the park....


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

I added a warning onto your file for dial-uppers.

Your video is hilarious though -- I've never seen any dog dig up a mound of grass with his mouth like that! I was very amused


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

That's great !! I like the bit at the end where he hears that other dog in the background, shame it ended right there.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Here's two smaller sizes of the file:

2.5 MB
http://www.gibbs-design.com/videos/Samson-digging.wmv

For Dial-up:
http://www.gibbs-design.com/videos/SamsonDigging-dialup.wmv


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> That's great !! I like the bit at the end where he hears that other dog in the background, shame it ended right there.


I like that part, too. There's a family right on the edge of the park that has a beagle (who you heard) and another golden....

I need to get myself a bigger memory card, so I can take longer videos.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Your video is hilarious though -- I've never seen any dog dig up a mound of grass with his mouth like that! I was very amused


He's just always done it......at times, he'll hold his tennis ball still with his paw and dig around it..... I've always wondered why he did that....


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Rick, I think you need to check into what kind of weed they are.  Samson looks like he is having too much fun!


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Rick, that is hilarious! Tabitha will bite at the grass like that sometimes but she then grabs her toy or runs around. It seems Samson has other ideas! Too bad it ended when it did. It would have been funny to see what he did after the dog barked.


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Awesome video Rick. Our dogs never dig grass this way  They mostly start at one spot and won't move from there until there is at least 1 feet deep hole


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wow, he was tearing up big hunks! LOL I liked how every once in a while he would pick up his ball, then go right back to the grass, which apparently was a lot more fun!


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

that was hilarious!! between the ball and the grass, he's having a heyday! His coat looks lovely too - so shiny!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

davebeech said:


> That's great !! I like the bit at the end where he hears that other dog in the background, shame it ended right there.


Really, after the dog barked (howled), he stopped the digging long enough to look in the direction of the bark, then he went right back to digging.... So you don't miss much.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> Really, after the dog barked (howled), he stopped the digging long enough to look in the direction of the bark, then he went right back to digging.... So you don't miss much.


I'm still waiting to see these 3 tennis balls, Fred used to get 3 in with no problems, the only thing was, they had to be new ones or somebody elses, he was once in the shrubbery for a long time where he used to find tennis balls every day and when I went to see where he was he was struggling to get a 4th in his chops, Tom is quite happy with just the one at the moment, but saying that he's only just started to play with them.


----------



## jessme7 (May 29, 2006)

Thats so funny. Now I am glad to see that not only my pups dig up chunks of grass like that. The only thing is that my pups wanna eat the grass too.


----------

